# All in 1 Hang tag, Hem tag, company tag manufacturer



## LittleKingdom (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm looking for a company that can do all hang tag, hem tag, and shirt tag services for a low minimum since I am starting out small. Can anyone recommend a good service? I've been in contact with clothinglabels4u.com and their prices seem a little high, but they do all of the services. Any help on this matter would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Clothing Labels (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, there are places with very low minimums out there. Just google low minimums + your keywords and there will be many good supplier to choose from.

Good Luck!
Mary


----------

